# Yahoo Definitions: On Mind-Body therapies.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Meditation: http://health.yahoo.com/health/Alternative...ies/Meditation/ Biofeedback: http://health.yahoo.com/health/Alternative...es/Biofeedback/ Yoga: http://health.yahoo.com/health/Alternative...Therapies/Yoga/ Hypnotherapy: http://health.yahoo.com/health/Alternative...s/Hypnotherapy/ Mind-body: http://health.yahoo.com/health/Alternative...Guided_Imagery/ ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

